# How to change connection type from VGA to DVI?



## steaua1986 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have an ATI Radeon 256MB with *dual DVI* output. I managed somehow to loose the original BIOS backup file and now I can't find a bios image with dual DVI output. All of them seem to have one DVI and one VGA output by default. Is there any way to change that in the bin file before loading it on the card? Or where can I find a bin file that would have dual dvi configured by default?
Thanks.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 17, 2007)

did you try the search option in start menu to locate file?
Download orig Bios to desktop.


----------



## steaua1986 (Mar 17, 2007)

Which file, the backup bios? Yes, it's been deleted probably somehow. 
You mention download original bios ... where can I download it from? 
The one at techpowerup comes with a DVI+VGA output configured, not DVI+DVI. I need to edit it somehow.


----------

